# UN rejects Palestine statehood bid in key vote



## CougarKing (31 Dec 2014)

Please note the other thread on the recent Gaza conflict.

Reuters



> *Palestinian statehood resolution fails at U.N council, U.S. votes against*
> Tue Dec 30, 2014 11:15pm EST
> 
> By Louis Charbonneau
> ...


----------

